# Comics/Graphic Novels



## Karl Hungus (Aug 6, 2008)

So, I've found myself reading a lot more comic books lately, it's become a bit of a passion, and to be honest I don't have much of a collection, but I'm certainly enjoying them and I thought I'd post a thread about the subject. I don't buy individual comics, but rather the collected books. 

One series I'm in absolute awe of is The Walking Dead, it's practically one of the greatest pieces of Zombie fiction I've ever read, nothing short of gripping. I really cannot wait to see how it goes on, because the last book had me feeling like I got a lead pipe across the head, it was just that powerful!

Right now I'm reading Preacher, currently on book 7, and absolutely loving it!

Others I've got and deeply enjoy are Watchmen, Hellboy and The Goon. All terrific stuff, and after a while, I'll probably grab the BPRD series, perhaps something else as well. The other day, I got a gift of Alan Moore's From Hell, which I'll start reading once I'm through with Preacher. 

Anyway, any love for comics or graphic novels, guys?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Get 'The Sandman.' Neil Gaiman... revolutionized how I look at comics. 

Really, with that in mind, ANY-FUCKING-THING by Vertigo is pretty good. I read 100 Bullets (best crime noir book out), The DMZ, Hellblazer, and I'm getting into Fables, and a new book called Madame Xanadu. I hear Lucifer is great.

I just re-read Alan Moore's Batman: The Killing Joke. Read that, and see The Dark Knight. That movie draws so much from that seminal work, it's not even funny. Moore is a genius.

God. I could go on and on. I love comics. Ooh! You might not dig fantasy, but I have all kinds of stuff from Wendy Pini - Elfquest. One of my favorite fantasy themed series ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Anything by Alex Ross, too. The 'Marvels' series, and one of my all-time favorites, Kingdom Come. Brilliant! Must read!


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually, this year I have found myself getting really into comics. I began by aquiring some of the random books I had growing up, though this wasn't too difficult as i wasn't a very serious reader/collector so i didn't have that many. I recently moved (for school) and found this amazing new store Hill City Comics Online Superstore so my collection has been growing by leaps and bounds.

Recently I have been mainly focusing on getting anthing to do with Jack Kirby's Fourth World, mainly New Gods and Mister Miracle. I also recently grabbed a bunch of Willam Shatner's "Tek World" (Marvel) comics for cheap. It's quite strange actually, I was never that much into comics when i was younger but i'm really digging them now. I guess I'm what you'd call a "late bloomer" .


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh man, another Walking Dead fan!! That comic rules.

If you're down with that level of brutality, check out "The Boys" by Garth Ennis. It's a pretty fucked up look at the world of superheroes. Ennis's Punisher MAX series is also really good and with a far more serious Frank Castle dishing it out like he should have in the older series. Also - Wormwood is a truly fucked up endeavor by Ennis as well. 

Anything in the Grendel world as well is great reading. It's such a huge storyline spanning hundreds of years.


----------



## ogisha007 (Aug 7, 2008)

Transmetropolitan is cool if you're into cyberpunk-ish stuff, I really liked it. 

Also, +1 on DMZ.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 7, 2008)

Im getting "the Killing Joke" as soon as the store gets it back in stock. I read the Buffy/Angel comics mostly, and want to find some western/steampunk sort of comic. Also I picked up a preview of "Beyond Wonderland" it takes place after the "Return to Wonderland" series. So now I have to buy the Return to Wonderland series before I continue reading the "Beyond" stuff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to get my hands on the translated version of XIII as soon as possible. I've been saying it for ages but I really have got to get them...


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 7, 2008)

If you like Walking Dead pick up Invincible it's written by the same guy and it kicks a lot of ass. 

Also read Wanted and read it soon. Sure there was a shitty movie based on it but the graphic novel is a perfect little piece of story telling. 

Squadron Supreme is a most worthy read. Imagine if the Justice League decided to run the country. It's a bit of a precursor to Kingdom Come. 

Superman:Secret Identity is the best Superman story I've read in years. Also pick Whatever happened to the Man of Tomorrow? It's almost heart breaking.


----------



## ogisha007 (Aug 7, 2008)

Superman: Red Son is also very good. 
Imagine, what if Superman landed in Russia instead of the USA?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 7, 2008)

I must've borrowed "Watchmen" from the school library 20 times, but I only bought it yesterday from Amazon.

I thought I'd give it another read before the movie comes out


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope (Aug 7, 2008)

I like Micheal Turner's (RIP) 'Fathom' but that discontinued. Ascension was great but that discontinued after 2000. Actually I like anything from Top Cow but now I read the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter comics-which is alright. The artwork sort of pisses me off though.
And of course, I could spend all day naming the manga's I read.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 7, 2008)

In addition to what's been mentioned, I'd check out...

Priest.
Binzenghast
Model.
The new Moonknight series.
Fallen Angel.
The collected edition of Aztek by Grant Morrison.
The sadly now defunct Shadowpact.
Justice League: The Nail/Another Nail
Darkness.
Wraithborn.
Batman: Vampire
Spawn: The New Flesh Collection.
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.
The Invisibles.
Birds of Prey.

I could go on all day...

EDIT: I could actually recommend a lot of DC stuff at the moment, but the problem is, a lot of the best stuff they're producing really isn't new-reader-friendly; you often have to be familiar with several years worth of plotline for much of it to make sense, which isn't good unless you're happy reading up on Wikipedia in advance. I'd especially recommend Green Lantern, which is having a fantastic run at the moment.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 7, 2008)

OK DR handled DC I'll recommend some Marvel. 


Ultimate Spider-Man: Still the only Spidey book worth the effort. 

She-Hulk: Peter David's writing rules. This is a just a great read. 

Nova: This is my favorite book month to month. Nova is the last of the Nova Centurions and is generally totally in over his head. 

The Incredible Hercules: Just a fun read. Though I would imagine it would be a bit tricky for new readers. Though Marvel does summarize their books at the beginning of each issue.


----------



## UGH (Aug 7, 2008)

Danzig's "Deathdealer" books are worthy. Simon Bisley's art is massive
Batman vs. Judge Dredd
"Cages" by Neil Gaiman and Dave Mc Keene
"Sin City" by Frank Miller (anything by FM)
"The Ultimates" an adult version of Marvel's "The Avengers"

Edit: Faust by Tim Vigil-don't know if it 's ever been "collected", gloriously violent and brutally graphic. On par with Grendel in it's scope of storytelling.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 8, 2008)

i used to have the issue of x.men where magnito pulls out wolverines metal bones, fuck it was cool, but i havn't seen it for years...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got almost every Elfquest issue and collection ever, in one form or another. Just a fantastic storyteller.

The current Captain America and Thor are also terrific reads. Cap is dead!


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 8, 2008)

I just grabbed a random Thor the other day myself. Good stuff.

Today's haul:

Kirbyverse "Captain Glory" (Topps Comics)
New Gods series 3, issues 3-5 (DC)
Star Trek the motion picture #1 (Marvel)


----------



## Ivan (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not really into comics, but this caught my attention while I was in Vienna last year and shopping for some Silver Surfer...


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's a pretty cool site ComicsPriceGuide.com - The Online Price Guide


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a few of the Punisher novels.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, 30 Days of Night was terrific.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Get 'The Sandman.' Neil Gaiman... revolutionized how I look at comics.
> 
> Really, with that in mind, ANY-FUCKING-THING by Vertigo is pretty good. I read 100 Bullets (best crime noir book out), The DMZ, Hellblazer, and I'm getting into Fables, and a new book called Madame Xanadu. I hear Lucifer is great.
> 
> ...



Alan Moore is incredible. I have the Hellblazers. I like the Swamp Thing stuff he did, too. I had a first printing Killing Joke back in the olden days. 

I haven't checked out Lucifer yet. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah, 30 Days of Night was terrific.



If you want more of Steve Niles' stuff, I'd recommend 'Simon Dark'. I got it today, and it fucking rocks.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, I'd also recommend all the Gloomcookie books, and Nightmares and Fairytales, both by Serena Valentino.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 20, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Oh man, another Walking Dead fan!! That comic rules.
> 
> If you're down with that level of brutality, check out "The Boys" by Garth Ennis. It's a pretty fucked up look at the world of superheroes. Ennis's Punisher MAX series is also really good and with a far more serious Frank Castle dishing it out like he should have in the older series. Also - Wormwood is a truly fucked up endeavor by Ennis as well.
> 
> Anything in the Grendel world as well is great reading. It's such a huge storyline spanning hundreds of years.


 
"The Boys" is an excellent read, yes it's brutal and prolapse-inducingly funny in places. I'm also a big fan of the Fables series.


----------



## Marko (Aug 20, 2008)

Lone Wolf and Cub - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^It's beyond awesome. I've read the first two books - can't wait to get the rest. And I'm not by any means a manga fan! The movies (all 6 of them) are cool too...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2008)

Marko said:


> Lone Wolf and Cub - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ^It's beyond awesome. I've read the first two books - can't wait to get the rest. And I'm not by any means a manga fan! The movies (all 6 of them) are cool too...


Is this the one where


Spoiler



father samurai leaves his son in the stream while he goes and fights other guys. And then someone criticizes him for it, to which he replies : "If he can't get out of it alone, he isn't worth living?"


?

If so, I know that one. It's awesome! 

Oh, and I don't remember if I've read the actual comic or seen the anime.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 20, 2008)

queen and country dude, spys, tits, cussing, its all english, totally adult, check it out


----------



## Marko (Aug 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Is this the one where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well, there's no anime so you either watched the movies or read manga  It might've been LW&C, even though i don't remember that exact line - Itto was often criticized of risking his son's life and he'd reply with something in that manner. 

There's always a few books in IPS in Knez Mihailova - no #1 though They never seem to have #1 in any seriesAn they're ~600 each which is not cheap considering format (typical manga). That, and you'll want all 28 of them


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2008)

Marko said:


> Well, there's no anime so you either watched the movies or read manga  It might've been LW&C, even though i don't remember that exact line - Itto was often criticized of risking his son's life and he'd reply with something in that manner.
> 
> There's always a few books in IPS in Knez Mihailova - no #1 though They never seem to have #1 in any seriesAn they're ~600 each which is not cheap considering format (typical manga). That, and you'll want all 28 of them


Oh. I don't remember, then.  

I'll definitely go and check it out there. But I'm probably going to be kicked out cause I'm browsing stuff there all the time and never actually buy anything.


----------



## Marko (Aug 20, 2008)

Wish we had paypal, there's crazy deals on ebay every now and then. I could get a hold of the whole series for peanuts 

Until then, I'll just keep eye-humping those few tomes they have in store

Of course, I can burn you a DVD with those 6 movies - there's no official one in the market anyway. That is if you like classic samurai flicks. It's much like Zatoichi (actor who played Ichi in all 26 original movies is a brother of the guy that played Itto in LW&C  ) when you have the same guy do all the movies and sort of *becomes* the character. It's a bit gory and starting with the 3rd movie - at the end of each Itto kills an entire army single-handedly


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd also recommend Neil Gaiman's 'Books of Magic'. It's a great read (and has Zatanna in it, which automatically makes it cool).


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 3, 2008)

Today's haul:

"Jack Kirby's Fourth World" #1-3 (DC)
"Blade Runner" #1(Marvel)
"Cosmic Odyssey - Book One: Discovery" (DC)
Kirbychrome "Bombast" & "NightGlider"(Topps)

I also saw "Dreadstar", a graphic novel by Jim Starlin. It looked kinda cool, but decided not to buy it. Anybody read it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Dreadstar was a pretty known monthly series from back in the 80's, under Marvel's variant line 'Epic Comics.'


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm half way through From Hell at the moment. It's quite incredible.


----------

